# Solved: Make Login script for website.



## chardin (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey all.
I would like to make a login script for my website so users can register and access special fetures, much like the login here. Im planning on using either tripod or topcities to create this page at this current time, before I possibly go with my own domain.
But one thing that I'm worried about s people trying to brute force (or dicionary) the passwords of other users.
Is there a way to log the passwords that are entered, as well as the IP address there coming from?
Thanks in advance


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

moved from security to web development as a more suitable location


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

The best way you can go about this is with a database driven website with either php, asp, etc, and mySql. If you attempt to do this with a client side site, you will find it very difficult to store the clients info and it will not be secure.

There are many tutorials and scripts out there for login, but be warned, most of them a pretty sloppy in the code and will need to be cleaned up. At least they would be a starting point.

What will you be using the site for.

There are numerous 'open source' progs out there that may get you started.

Check with your web host. Often they have program frames sitting there ready for you to get started.


----------

